
RELRO: a (not so well-known) memory corruption mitigation technique (2009) - kibwen
https://tk-blog.blogspot.com/2009/02/relro-not-so-well-known-memory.html
======
kibwen
Posting this as I've just learned about it due to this commit enabling it by
default (on supported platforms) in the Rust compiler:
[https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/43170](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/pull/43170)

